# Taking the plunge



## duanekeys (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm days away from signing for my first tractor. My wife and I have 10 acres and we raise goats. Some of the other things we plan to do with the tractor include:

- moving round bales
- caring for 1/4 mile long driveway
- brush hogging approximately 7 acres cross fenced into 8 smaller paddocks (smallest gate is an 8', most are 10')
- several smaller loader projects that have piled up (pun unintended)
- cleaning out winter bedding from barns
- consolidating a few brush piles
- cleaning up waste hay from round bales
- turning compost piles of waste hay and bedding
- loading an old ground driven manure spreader with compost


I've gotten the following quote from S&H Farm Supply in Rogersville, MO:

DS4510 with KL402 loader (quick attach)
Bale fork for FEL (quick attach)
6' Brush Hog Brand rotary cutter
18' tandem axle flat bed trailer with bull dog hitch and ramps with built in storage for ramps

Total is $21,985 (cash price)

I will also need a box blade, they list for $645 at S&H.

Does this seem like enough tractor for the job? Is the price fair? I feel like it is compared to the Kubota packages I've seen advertised locally.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

First off welcome.Bye

I take it DS means Kotti
Sounds like heck of deal..your muscles and bones will thank you in years to come.


----------



## workmytractor (May 18, 2009)

Sounds like a good deal to me. After you get all the chores done, come on over to Work MY Tractor | A collective site for tractor operators and their clients to find work and try to get a little side work to help pay the note. 

I bought an MX5100 Kubota in 08 and paid around the same price.


----------



## duanekeys (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes it's a Kioti. After some him and hawing on my part I decided to go with a DK series:

DK40SE with KL401 Loader and 72" bucket
6' Brush Hog Rotary Cutter
Bale Fork for FEL
18' Tandem axle flat bed trailer with built in ramps and bulldog hitch
66" box blade

Total package price is $24,160 (cash price) from S&H Farm Supply in Rogersville, MO.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done! Will we be seeing some pictures? QUICK! What will be your first project?:lmao:


----------



## duanekeys (Mar 29, 2011)

Picking it up in about 48 hours. Brush hogging is probably first on the list followed closely by getting some rock in some really bad spots on the drive.

Pics as soon as I can!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Breath in breath out and try not to wear holes in your socks from pacing wait game. 

Looking forward to  pics.


----------



## duanekeys (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm wearing a hole in my keyboard and mouse trying to read all these older threads!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Lots of good stuff on here for sure!


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Congrats on the new tractor. If your new DK is as good a rig as it's baby brother the CK20 that I got in January you should be well pleased with it.


----------

